# UHMW slick strips attachment



## pmspirito (Sep 19, 2004)

how do you attach thin strips (under 3/8") of UHMW to wood, metal, and laminates?

it seems too thin for screws. does contact cement work?

I was looking at a package of it at the Woodcraft store in Orlando, Florida. It was in a plastic bag and i was not able to clearly read the instructions, but i thought it said not to glue it.


----------



## steveo (Sep 10, 2004)

pmspirito said:


> how do you attach thin strips (under 3/8") of UHMW to wood, metal, and laminates?
> 
> it seems too thin for screws. does contact cement work?
> 
> I was looking at a package of it at the Woodcraft store in Orlando, Florida. It was in a plastic bag and i was not able to clearly read the instructions, but i thought it said not to glue it.


I carefully applied a good grade of double stick tape.
steveo


----------



## BobandRick (Aug 4, 2004)

Tesa 4970 double stick tape is the only thing I found to stick to Poly.


----------



## viper1 (Sep 10, 2004)

*slick strip*

I use double side tape to locate then small flat head screws to hold them solid.


----------



## pmspirito (Sep 19, 2004)

thanks I'll give it a try


----------

